# Ask DBDTalk: Caller ID not working on 921



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a newly installed 921. Everything installed correctly, downloaded L188, receiving sat and OTA, various timers functioning OK. However, caller ID is not working. The phone line test is successful. Caller ID pop-ups are enabled. I have done several power cord resets. When a call comes in, there is no pop-up and no history. Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks
Merv


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

First the obvious question: Do you have caller ID service enabled from your phone co?

I was going to tell you to puill the plug but saw you've done that.

Are you usinmg a wireless jack? Most do not suppoert caller ID.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have DSL from your phone company, you may need to add a 2nd filter to the jack the 921 is connected to. That's worked for most people.


----------



## webelevy (Nov 16, 2004)

Answers:
I do have caller id.
I am not using a ireless jack.
I do not have DSL.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

This happened to me immediately after 188 loaded. The power cord reboot fixed my problem, but I notice the last couple days, no ID popups and nothing in the history. Other receivers work just fine. No amount of reboots or resets works. Line does get caller id info (I checked with a phone attached).


----------



## trimix (Nov 3, 2004)

On Nov. 30 2004 my caller id stopped working. It stopped logging all calls and giving me no id caller pop ups on screen. Will a reboot fix this?


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Mine works just fine.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

A reboot might fix it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I've lost caller ID functionality twice in the last month (after not having a problem for 6 months). "Hard" power reboots solved it both times. (These reboots also hold the blue line SD bug at bay for a few days or weeks as well)


----------



## awp (Jun 1, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> I've lost caller ID functionality twice in the last month (after not having a problem for 6 months). "Hard" power reboots solved it both times. (These reboots also hold the blue line SD bug at bay for a few days or weeks as well)


Power cycle reboot restored this for me... for now. When it was not working, I did a "diagnostics", "test phone connection" which FAILED.

After a power cycle reboot - things came back.

DVR921
R0065691981-97
Boot: 150B
Flash F053
SW L188HEED-N
Location ID A55ED770

I do have call ID. Works on my phone and on my Dish 6000 (8psk/8vsb)


----------

